# after seeds sprout how many weeks untill i flower??



## chiefmanuel (Feb 24, 2009)

how many weeks is it best to let the plant go for from the day it sprouts to the day the lighting should be switched to 12/12????????how many weeks is flowering average????and for the last week of flowering, no nutrients,plain water right????hydro-ebb&flow setup with hydroton around 6inch rockwool 10 gl res, organic nutrients 3 plants total


----------



## Little Tommy (Feb 24, 2009)

Some people go straight to 12/12 from seed. How long you veg determines your yield. I usually flower between 18"-24". Keep in mind that your plants will double or triple in size during the flowering phase. Most flowering cycles take from 7-10 weeks depending on the strain you are growing. As far as the last week of flowering go there are a couple different schools of thought.

Some say to flush with plain water the last 2 weeks to remove excess nutrients.
Others say that this is totally unnecessary and feed up until harvest.

I have tried it both ways and found no difference in the end product aside from fatter buds on the plants that got nutrition all the way to the end. I have started placing my plants into 48 hours of darkness just before harvest and it seems to resin them up a bit more. I hope this helps and good luck with your grow.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 24, 2009)

As it has already been said some people go right into flower. The hormone that is set off by a 12/12 light cycle telling the plant to flower is always in the plants waiting to be put in motion by the sensing of shorter days so there is no set time that you have to wait to flower.

What it comes down to is how you grow, what space/height you have to work with, how large of plants you want and if you have the lighting to only give adequate light to shorter plants or to very tall plants or if you want to top, possibly several times, and make monster bushes out of your plants. 

It pretty much comes down to what works best for you after your entire setup and wants and needs are all factored in.


----------



## born2killspam (Feb 24, 2009)

At around 5 weeks you will notice the growth patterns change, and rather than each node having two opposing branches they will begin to alternate sides one branch/node..
This is a sugn of sexual maturity, 12/12 before this 'may have undesired effects, but most ppl get away with it painlessly.. Depends on your genetics, and perhaps early health conditions..
If height is your concern then check out Uncle Ben's topping thread at the top of the forum.. He explains how to reclaim alot of height.. If you're just in a hurry then I'd take a step back, you really don't want to rush any part of the lifecycle.. Especially the harvest..


----------



## chiefmanuel (Feb 24, 2009)

ok this is what i wanted to hear,my plants have started that asymmetrical growth pattern,( i got that off the jorge cervantes marijuana horticulture medical growers bible,haha hell yea)so that means its time right .theyre mature now so i guess im gonna flower at the end of this week, i read that the bud is more potent when you wait for the maturity. i dont want to waste the nutrients for this week haha shit advanced nutrients iguana grow aint cheap thanks for the tip


----------



## born2killspam (Feb 24, 2009)

Unless you want to top them, or grow them bigger.. Your plant isn't jail-bait anymore though..


----------



## chiefmanuel (Feb 24, 2009)

haha jail bait i get it its "mature" now it took me a lil while.it must have been that master kush i just smoked


----------



## chiefmanuel (Feb 24, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> As it has already been said some people go right into flower. The hormone that is set off by a 12/12 light cycle telling the plant to flower is always in the plants waiting to be put in motion by the sensing of shorter days so there is no set time that you have to wait to flower.
> 
> What it comes down to is how you grow, what space/height you have to work with, how large of plants you want and if you have the lighting to only give adequate light to shorter plants or to very tall plants or if you want to top, possibly several times, and make monster bushes out of your plants.
> 
> It pretty much comes down to what works best for you after your entire setup and wants and needs are all factored in.


so right now theyre about 24 inches tall the room is 4 feet wide by 3 deep and 8 feet tall how tall do u expect them to grow? no toppping no cutting anything just all naturallll400w metal halide for veg, im gonna use a hps for flowering


----------



## genfranco (Feb 25, 2009)

chiefmanuel said:


> so right now theyre about 24 inches tall the room is 4 feet wide by 3 deep and 8 feet tall how tall do u expect them to grow? no toppping no cutting anything just all naturallll400w metal halide for veg, im gonna use a hps for flowering


Hey in nature things fall on plants and make them supercrop.... hehehe... 

Supercropping will help with your height problem and maximize your square footage... check it out man.


----------



## genfranco (Feb 25, 2009)

Little Tommy said:


> I have tried it both ways and found no difference in the end product aside from fatter buds on the plants that got nutrition all the way to the end. I have started placing my plants into 48 hours of darkness just before harvest and it seems to resin them up a bit more. I hope this helps and good luck with your grow.


Sweet man... I was going to give it a try this time around to not flush and keep giving at least the chaching and molasses mix till the end... how did you flush when you compared?... did you do the 3x volume of container deal... r just normal watering but only using ph'd water with some molasses or somethin?


----------



## genfranco (Feb 25, 2009)

chiefmanuel said:


> so right now theyre about 24 inches tall the room is 4 feet wide by 3 deep and 8 feet tall how tall do u expect them to grow? no toppping no cutting anything just all naturallll400w metal halide for veg, im gonna use a hps for flowering


keep in mind that with a 400w hps you will get great growth in the first 12-24" down... Then medium to good for the next 12 or so... so figure good 36" budding... the lower buds will just not develope nice... You can cut all the tops and then give them an extra week or so to rippen.... which helps.... But i would try supercropping for anything under 1000 watt.


----------

